# My puppy is too rough with my other dog!



## sophchels (May 22, 2009)

I’m having a bit of a problem with my new 3 month old GS puppy named Bella. I have a 4 year old Yorkie (8Lbs) named Peanut, that pretty much keeps to herself. Bella wants to play with Peanut with no luck. So now Bella’s biting her, chasing her, standing tall in her face, pushing her for no reason and anytime Peanut is running Bella runs right in her way… pretty much anything she can do to get her attention. Bella’s little puppy teeth are so sharp that I’m finding scabs all over Peanut’s back. I take them to the dog park every other day and Bella runs and plays with the other puppies just fine. But with Peanut it’s just too rough at home and out. Plus, when I pay any attention to Peanut, Bella starts whining, crying, pushing her way past Peanut to get to me. It’s very frustrating. “No” doesn’t work yet, pushing her away only makes her gnaw on my hand… I can’t seem to find anything to help. Reading some of these forums are giving me a little hope that she’ll grow out of it. But I could really use some advice.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

!!!! I'm in the exact same situation!

I have 2 yorkies and a 3 month old GSD. Male yorkie Pippen dominates the GSD (yep, yorkie over GSD), but the girl Lola will roll on her back when Dudley plays with her. He has his mouth on her legs and her face, sometimes dragging her by the hairs. Sometimes Lola would whimper or bite back, but mostly Pippen comes to her rescue and would actually knock Dudley on his back. I also haven't figured out how to stop Dudley's playing yet. When I pull him back, he would stop for a few minutes but the next time he sees her, he goes at it again.


----------



## sophchels (May 22, 2009)

Peanut definitely snaps back. Unfortunately Bella is just plain bigger and stronger. Reading some of the other posts makes me realize, bottom line I'm in charge; I don't like that behavior, then it shouldn't happen. I know Peanut doesn't like it. So I've been standing in her way and breaking up the harassment. I'm actually surprised to say it's working already. It really amazes me how smart GSDs really are!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Wow, this is not uusual. I have three German Shepherd adults but have been a bit guarded about talking a German Sheoherd pupinto my home because it is play time forever, sometimes rough.

Keep doing what you are doing and if things get to peppy seperate the dogs, a crate, the yard, whatever.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: sophchelsSo now Bella’s biting her, chasing her, standing tall in her face, pushing her for no reason and anytime Peanut is running Bella runs right in her way… pretty much anything she can do to get her attention. Bella’s little puppy teeth are so sharp that I’m finding scabs all over Peanut’s back.


Sounds like my Mauser (8 month old GSD) and Kaynya (2 yr old Crested).

I let them play as long as it is two-sided. BOTH dogs have to want to play rough or I step in and redirect the instigator.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Exercise and mental stimulation! Your GSD pup needs lots of both. A bored German Shepherd puppy is trouble waiting to happen, a tired pup is a good pup.


----------



## sophchels (May 22, 2009)

I totally agree with the exercise and mental stimulation. I've been regular with their walks and play time. However, when we go to the dog park she plays great with other dogs. Then the second she spots Peanut she runs over to give her a hard time then plays with the other dogs again. I really have no idea why she's doing this!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: sophchelsThen the second she spots Peanut she runs over to give her a hard time then plays with the other dogs again. I really have no idea why she's doing this!


Because she can. Because it makes her feel like the Big Bossy Bitch, large and in charge.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Too true! They're bigger, a most intelligent breed. Capable of demonstrating jealously, like any youngster does when Mom's time is divided amongst siblings. 

My foster, Jester, lived here for 6 1/2 months. He's 80lbs, Skye is 58lbs. In most cases she can hold her own...but there were times he was biting her to insight her to play...She was tuckered out and wanted to nap...If distracting him with a chew toy didn't work and Jester returned to nipping Skye my solution was time out...He was 10 months when he arrived...all of the antics you've described I saw him display. 

When he got a lot of exercise the misbehavior also fell off dramatically...


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

I could not imagine bringing a GSD puppy into a home with a mature small dog. We have a 4 month old GSD and a 4 year old Golden Doodle who weighs 75 lbs. The GSD pup can play for hours on end and although our GD likes to play, he is not a pup and I can tell when he has had enough. He turns his head, walks away, but the GSD does not know when to stop and chased him down. Eventually the GD will use his wieght, get a little angry and smother the GSD. When I come home at night, the GD just want to see me and dog hug me, but the pup get jealous and starts to play to get the GD away from me. I find myself constantly separating the pup from the GD. It's almost like the GD is saying "go away and give me a break!" He is such a nice dog. It's all good, but at least he has the size advantage, I could not imagine if the mature dog in our house was a toy type pooch constantly getting nipped at. You guys have a lot of patience.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I totally agree with the "because she can" and "because she is bossy and in charge".

Kiah is the same with our Shiba. I get between and Kiah used to then get annoyed with me. I kept at it. Only way is to keep them apart if I can't stop her being so bossy.


----------

